# المساعده فى مشروع التخرج voip



## aymin_2010 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية طيبه الى جميع اعضاء هذا المنتدى 
احاول ان شاء الله تعالي القيام بالمشروع التخرج " voip " (وتسمى أيضا _voip_، الاتصال عبر بروتوكول الإنترنت, والاتصال عبر الإنترنت ) .
*اريد منكم مساعدتي ولو بالقليل *، اريد بعض المعلومات او الكتب او من لديه مشروع يساعدني بيه في جمع بعض المعلومات .
تقبلو تحياتي ولكم جزيل الشكر ​


----------



## zawawiphone (9 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي انا عندي شركة اتصالات عبر الانترنت فويب
لكن ما عندي خبرة في السيرفر وكيف يتم عمله لانه هذا شغل المهندس
المهم لو انت عاوز لوحة تحكم تشوف النظام من الداخل انا ممكن اعطيك لوحة تحكم تعمل عليها دراسة يمكن تفيدك

هذه اللوحة تقدر من خلالها تصنع بطاقات اتصال وتبيعها للناس حتى يتصلوا عبر برنامجنا ولكن طبعا لازم يكون في رصيد باللوحة حتى تقدر تصنع بطاقات


----------



## shatobr (12 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي أيمن
ان موضوع VOIP موضوع ضخم ومتشعب .. اذا كنت فقط تريد ان تجعل التليفون يعمل علي الانترنت ولديك خبرة في لينكس فاانا انصحك ان تنزل اي نسخة مجانية من لينكس مثل سانتوس او ابونتو .. علي اي جهاز كمبيوتر ومن ثم نزل بدالة استرسك Asterisk على نفس الكمبيوتر بعدها تستطيع ان تنزل سوفت فون نجاني وتسجله مع استركس على اساس ابي فون
تحتاج الى معرفة المواضيع التالية
Linux , SIP protocol , Basic telephony ,TCP /IP 
وبالتوفيق


----------



## mayora (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*very important*

this project is my graduation project and this books can benfit u and thissite can find what u want about voip
http://www.pdfgeni.com/book/VoIP-pdf.html


----------



## aymin_2010 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

zawawiphone قال:


> اخي انا عندي شركة اتصالات عبر الانترنت فويب
> لكن ما عندي خبرة في السيرفر وكيف يتم عمله لانه هذا شغل المهندس
> المهم لو انت عاوز لوحة تحكم تشوف النظام من الداخل انا ممكن اعطيك لوحة تحكم تعمل عليها دراسة يمكن تفيدك
> 
> هذه اللوحة تقدر من خلالها تصنع بطاقات اتصال وتبيعها للناس حتى يتصلوا عبر برنامجنا ولكن طبعا لازم يكون في رصيد باللوحة حتى تقدر تصنع بطاقات




شكرا لك اخي الفاضل على هذا التفاعل وبارك الله فيك انا اريد شرح وافي على voip من حيث الاستخدام اى بمعنى كيفية انتقال او تحويل االصوت عبر البروتوكول الى صوت وصوره يعنى يشكل عام


----------



## aymin_2010 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لكم على هذا الرد الطيب الله لا يحرمنا من هذا الردود الطيبه وتقبلو تحياتي


----------



## mnci (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا لك اخي على المساعدة*​


----------



## amros1 (12 مارس 2010)

thanks for the important infomation u gave us


----------



## m_zayed14 (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*سلسة مشروع تخرج voip متكامل*

سلسة مشروع تخرج VOIP متكامل
http://100fm6.com/vb/showthread.php?t=349196


----------



## eng.mai90 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxx


----------

